# i was wondering if anyone could give me any tips on gaining weight



## CHRIS (Jul 10, 2003)

hi everyone.....i am 17 and i weigh 185 lbs. i have been stuck at this weight for about a month and a half. i was wondering if anyone could give me any tips on how to start gaining weight. i eat at least 150-200 gm of protien a day. so if u have any ideas let me know.   

thanks,
chris


----------



## JerrymeMorales (Jul 10, 2003)

If you have a high metabolism you can probably eat anthing you please. 

Eat qaulity calories though...rice, peanut butter, milk is good, cream, etc...

A good qaulity weight gainer would benefit you as well.

Lay off the cardio if you plan on gaining weight. 

There is a lot of people here that can contribute more information.

I hope I helped you out a little.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 10, 2003)

CHRIS, welcome to IM! 

have you read thru some of the threads here? have you checked out our main site www.ironmagazine.com and looked thru the articles?

also, this forum is an an introduction forum, for advice on diet, nutrition and training please post in the appropriate forums.


----------



## astral37 (Jul 10, 2003)

i'm in the same situation as you sort of. i'm trying to gain weight but well if i was 185 i would be reaalllly happy hehe...was down to 115 last year but after a better diet and working out i'm up to 140 now....good luck!


----------



## CHRIS (Jul 10, 2003)

THANKS GUYS FOR YOUR ADVICE. I AM GOING TO TRY TO GET SOME PROTIEN POWDER OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT.  I DONT HAVE ANY RIGHT NOW. SO THAT WILL PROBABLY HELP.

THANKS AGAIN,
CHRIS


----------



## Mr Moxy (Jan 21, 2006)

Are you eating 6 meals instead of 3 what is your cal intake, it should be 18-20 times your wieght if you plan to gain wieght. I got ill like a year ago and went from 150 to 135lbs, with working out 5 times a week and eating like 3000 cal I am now up to 170 Lbs. It is slow but very worth it.


----------



## MyK (Jan 24, 2006)

welcome to IM!


----------



## sewardfitness (Mar 15, 2014)

eat double your bodyweight in grams of protein


----------



## Warriorblaze (Mar 15, 2014)

Thread started 11 years ago.... Jesus Christ can we archive and lock these fuckers?


Warrior


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 15, 2014)

Best advices thread!


----------



## brazey (Mar 15, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## arez (Mar 17, 2014)

welcome

my advise is to put only quality weight on
takes longer but putting on fat to take it off later is a waste imo


----------



## stronghand (Mar 18, 2014)

Eat big, lift big, to get big.


----------



## Rayjay1 (Mar 18, 2014)

This thread is so old that it is new again...


----------

